# Adding electric/remote start to Champion inverter generator



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey folks, I have a Champion 100519 inverter generator that I would like to add electric start to. Of course shortly after I bought this generator Champion released the 100520 which has electric start. I don't need the extra capacity of the 100520 and I already put a motor snorkel on my 100519 to convert it to propane so I'm trying to see if I can make this work.

The 100519 and 100520 look to be extremely similar. I looked through the parts diagrams and I can see the 100520 has a ring gear flywheel and the addition of the starter. I'm pretty handy but I haven't always gotten along with small engines, with what information I have available here does it look like it's possible to add the electric start by changing the flywheel and mounting a starter? If so, any advice on where to start for parts?






















Below is a photo of my generator, and I believe those two holes would be where I could mount the starter? 










Below is a photo I found on a YouTube video of the 100520 and I can see the starter with perhaps another bracket?











I've also noticed the 100519 is 301cc and the 100520 is 420cc and there are 301cc and 420cc Predator engines. Are these the same engines? (maybe that can help me in some way)


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you asked Champion? Cost of parts? The two flywheels may not be the same size, mounting for starter may have to be "imagineered." Flywheel probably set up for a charging coil, have to add spacer or shims? Mounting for ignition coil with larger flywheel? Add charging coil for battery or just use maintainer? If you don't have Champion support, I wouldn't touch it. JMHO


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

exmar said:


> Have you asked Champion? Cost of parts? The two flywheels may not be the same size, mounting for starter may have to be "imagineered." Flywheel probably set up for a charging coil, have to add spacer or shims? Mounting for ignition coil with larger flywheel? Add charging coil for battery or just use maintainer? If you don't have Champion support, I wouldn't touch it. JMHO


Unfortunately Champion isn't much help. The two models have different sized flywheels based off of the description in the parts diagrams. I would probably just plug in a trickle charger to the generator and get a low discharge battery and not worry about a charging coil. I'm planning on building a small open air building for the generator to be stored and run from so I'm not too concerned about adding bulk. If I could add electric start I'd wire up a remote start which would be much easier.

I can find different electric start kits online for various Honda knockoff engines which this Champion generator seems to have a Honda GX knockoff in it. I haven't been able to find a compatible flywheel, most of the ones I find online don't have their sizes listed.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea you need a repair shop with a bone yard for small engines.
take your flywheel and compare....

the engine cc size is the key
one is small block the other is big block
totally different parts.

you are also looking at shroud on some engines as well as start relay.
most hondas just have a plate where you can add the starter.
and honda does offer a starter kit as well...

looks like a fun project!
make sure to use alignment paste to make sure the teeth are meshing right.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

kairus00 said:


> Hey folks, I have a Champion 100519 inverter generator that I would like to add electric start to. Of course shortly after I bought this generator Champion released the 100520 which has electric start. I don't need the extra capacity of the 100520 and I already put a motor snorkel on my 100519 to convert it to propane so I'm trying to see if I can make this work.
> 
> The 100519 and 100520 look to be extremely similar. I looked through the parts diagrams and I can see the 100520 has a ring gear flywheel and the addition of the starter. I'm pretty handy but I haven't always gotten along with small engines, with what information I have available here does it look like it's possible to add the electric start by changing the flywheel and mounting a starter? If so, any advice on where to start for parts?
> 
> ...


You have a medium block Honda clone a copy of the gx270. Clone producers simply took the maximum bore size possible for the casting which means it cannot be overbored for a rebuild in the future. Which is why it’s larger then the 270cc Honda.

The 420cc is the big block clone of a gx390. If you want remote start for your 301 you need to look into medium block components. Aftermarket starter kits exist for gx270s and may very well fit your engine with minor modification. Don’t forget you will also need a charging coil under the flywheel to charge the battery.


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> You have a medium block Honda clone a copy of the gx270. Clone producers simply took the maximum bore size possible for the casting which means it cannot be overbored for a rebuild in the future. Which is why it’s larger then the 270cc Honda.
> 
> The 420cc is the big block clone of a gx390. If you want remote start for your 301 you need to look into medium block components. Aftermarket starter kits exist for gx270s and may very well fit your engine with minor modification. Don’t forget you will also need a charging coil under the flywheel to charge the battery.


Excellent, thank you. I do see electric start kits that are listed as fitting both the gx240 and gx270, they're only around $100 and come with a charging coil. My only concerns are about the flywheel size and bolt pattern, the kits don't have an abundance of information about the flywheel for me to understand if it would fit.

It would be really great to convert this one to electric start and I think I could work in a remote starter with a relay, that would make the generator perfect. Otherwise I am thinking about the new DuroMax XP9000iH which checks every box; inverter, remote start, dual fuel, and a 30-amp 120/240v outlet. I'd certainly rather not spend $2,500 on the DuroMax and have to sell this generator that has 10 hours on it!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kairus00 said:


> The two models have different sized flywheels based off of the description in the parts diagrams.


Looks like they're the same diameter 210mm and the e-start one is just 8mm thicker because of the ring gear. Those look to be interchangeable.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just check everything as you go for clearance.
take your time!


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

Interestingly enough I found that this same Champion generator is sold under the brand name RATO in Australia and has an electric start on it! Same 301cc engine and inverter specs with a different looking control panel. I might have to e-mail the manufacturer and see if they'll sell me the starter and flywheel.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I keep forgetting what a global economy we're in now. Keep thinking of the "made in America" and dealing with only one manufacturer. Looks like the OP has lots of "potential" resolutions. I had a little Generac ("Made in America") 3250 for twenty years, real workhorse, it had a predator engine.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Re Rato, I do believe they are the current supplier to Champion. I’ve got the 6250 open inverter and it states the engine model number is “R300”. By coincidence that’s the model number of a 301cc Rato engine. I’m sure they likely supply others..just like Lifan….


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

Edit: From my research it seems like the limiting factor will be the flywheel. Unless I can get one from the manufacturer it is unlikely I will find one that fits.

Hey folks, thank you for your help so far. I took this a bit further and pulled off the shroud so I can see what I'm working with. I see the template for the starter and I can drill out the second screw hole and get a hole saw to knock out the hole for the starter, so I think I'm good on that front.












I'm more concerned about finding the right flywheel with a ring gear. The kits online for the GX240/GX270s don't list the dimensions of the flywheels anywhere but before I even worry about that, the flywheels in the kits look different and have a very different looking plate on the front.










Here's a kit for reference:









Below are the dimensions of the stock flywheel:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they also have different pick up for the spark.
upper left of the pix of the rotor.
you need to miss the ring gear.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok yea the flywheel needs to have the magnets for the rotor / generator.
most of the basic flywheels do not have those.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> ok yea the flywheel needs to have the magnets for the rotor / generator.
> most of the basic flywheels do not have those.


Yeah… I though that engine had a flywheel on the front for the ignition on the front of the motor and a rotor for the stator on the back. Instead it has a pulse generator and a ignition winding built into the stator.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

built like the eu2000,eu2200, 3000
that is a thought how close is a standard eu3000i flywheel/ rotor?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe, the champion 301 is basically a derivative of the gx270. But the eu3000 is a gx200. Hard to say.


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> built like the eu2000,eu2200, 3000
> that is a thought how close is a standard eu3000i flywheel/ rotor?


Keen eye. It is very similar. I looked at both the EU3000 and EU7000 and there's no ring gear on either model's flywheel. It looks like these units have the starter motor built into the recoil starter housing. Interesting!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kairus00 said:


> I'm more concerned about finding the right flywheel with a ring gear.


I'm confused. Did you miss post #7 above?


tabora said:


> Looks like they're the same diameter 210mm and the e-start one is just 8mm thicker because of the ring gear. Those look to be interchangeable.


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

tabora said:


> I'm confused. Did you miss post #7 above?


The problem is sourcing that part. I'm still trying to get one from Champion or Rato.


----------



## blamblam67 (5 mo ago)

Hello,
I have the same generator. Did you ever figure out a way to do this? Looking to do it myself. Thank you!


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

blamblam67 said:


> Hello,
> I have the same generator. Did you ever figure out a way to do this? Looking to do it myself. Thank you!


Unfortunately no. I bought another generator that came with remote start.


----------

